# Is it true that PR based on Kinship 27(g) is gone.



## TheDarkOne (Jul 27, 2015)

Good Afternoon,

My South African spouse and I have a child together who has SA citizenship. We have been legally married now for almost a year. In January 2015 i applied for PR based on Kinship.

Rumour has it that Home Affairs is now declining PR applications based on Kinship saying that one of the conditions is that the citizen must be able to sustain the applicant and an infant cannot do this.

With the application we had included my payslip and bank statements. And my spouse has written an affidavit saying basically that i will be her responsibility. And her payslip and bank statements as well.

Anyone know if this is the case?


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Unfortunately that is the case. You can expect your application to be rejected. The DHA are notoriously capricious, so please do let us know your outcome.


----------



## TheDarkOne (Jul 27, 2015)

Fynbos said:


> Unfortunately that is the case. You can expect your application to be rejected. The DHA are notoriously capricious, so please do let us know your outcome.


Will do. But i am already looking at alternatives. Because all signs point to a rejection


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

keep us posted


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

It's not true that application through this section is gone


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

Nomqhele said:


> It's not true that application through this section is gone


How so?

DHA rejects all section 27g applications based on a minor


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

It's true if you do not meet the requirements-the Act is clear


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

TheDarkOne said:


> Will do. But i am already looking at alternatives. Because all signs point to a rejection


Hi DarkOne, 
What alternatives are you looking at? 
Are you currently permanently employed?


----------



## BIZIMA (Aug 11, 2015)

it's not gone. now home affairs advise to first apply for waiver of the section that require the parent to prove that the minor is able to support the parent applying for PRP. Only if the waiver is given to you then you can apply under the minor child.


----------



## TheDarkOne (Jul 27, 2015)

LegalMan said:


> Hi DarkOne,
> What alternatives are you looking at?
> Are you currently permanently employed?


Permanently employed in the I.T industry now for almost 5 years. So someone suggested going for PR via critical skills. I work as a Java Developer. 

Was also advise that I had to have minimum 5 years after graduation experience. Currently only on +- 4 years 7 months.


----------



## TheDarkOne (Jul 27, 2015)

BIZIMA said:


> it's not gone. now home affairs advise to first apply for waiver of the section that require the parent to prove that the minor is able to support the parent applying for PRP. Only if the waiver is given to you then you can apply under the minor child.


Hi Bizima,

Please shed more light on how this works. I submitted my application in Feb. So now just waiting for the outcome.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

TheDarkOne said:


> Hi Bizima,
> 
> Please shed more light on how this works. I submitted my application in Feb. So now just waiting for the outcome.


Hi TheDarkOne, 

So VFS accepted an application from you on the basis of kinship of a minor SA child in February? That is very wrong of them. 
I can only suggest that you try and find out who the adjudicator is for your permanent residency application at Head Office to intercept the application. 
Or prepare a whole new application on the basis of your relationship with the SA citizen parent, requesting the current application to be terminated.. Has your relationship been longer than 5 years? 
Financial waivers aren't coming through from DHA at the moment.


----------

